# Diff between pda and handheld pc ??



## Kristi (Aug 10, 1999)

Are they the same thing, just with different os?

hmmm, since I haven't received any replies, I'll clarify my question.

A pda doesn't have all of the capabilities of a computer, does it?

A hand held computer, or pocket pc, IS a computer, right? And therefore has greater capabilities than a pda?

Thanks, 
Kristi


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

Hardware wise neither is more powerful, that depends on the model. As far as software goes you have two different brands. Palm is the one associated with pda and Microsoft is associated with the Pocket PC(PPC). Each has their benefits and draw-backs. I chose a pda personally as I know there is a lot of freeware floating around on the net for it. To answer your question though, one does not have greater capabilities than the other. It's like comparing Windows to Mac, but on handhelds.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

They are all computers, if you look up the definition of computers. But a 4-function calculator is also a computer, and a wrist watch is a computer, even a furnace thermostat on your living room wall is a computer.

But in this context, I know you are not referring to the general idea of what a computer is, you most likely do mean those devices referred to as pocket PCs or handheld PCs, and the like - but something a little more than just a PDA.

Generally a PDA is limited to just the applications built into it.
Whereas, a computer (a pocket PC) will generally have the ability to do multiple tasks, and they can be programmed (such as by downloading a new application to it) to do other tasks (example: bowling scores, finances, weather prediction, biorhythms, the list is only limited to a programmers imagination.)

The lines do blur.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

http://palmtops.about.com/cs/pdafacts/a/Palm_Pocket_PC.htm
Here is an article to read further.

ChuckE: A PDA is not limited to the applications built in, the software available for download for a PDA greatly outnumbers the software available for the pocket pc. You can also program for the PDA. I know this from personal experience.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

I said "Generally a PDA is limited to just the applications built into it. ... The lines do blur."
The keyword is *Generally*.

In all cases, no. But generally, it is true.
Just like you could say generally a mobile phone is a phone, and a digital camera is not a phone. But those lines are beginning to blur, as well. Or, how about what is a mini-van vs. a SUV; or a job vs. a hobby.

I have a PDA, and while I could get various software for it to do some other tasks, I could even get a SDK (Software Developer's Kit) to create software for it, as well, I would not consider it, in the expected sense, to be a computer. Even though it has 1000 times more memory and much more computing power than my first computer.

When you get a computer there typically are no programs within the 'basic box'. When you turn power on there generally are no applications instantly there, as a PDA does. For a "computer" there are many applications available and generally located on some auxillary storage device (such as a hard drive), but that does not make the PC less of a computer than what a PDA is.

There are no black and whites here. There are many shades of gray. But when a person asks "Are they the same thing" how would you define the differences?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

They are marketing terms only, not scientific descriptions.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Your point being?

It is a simple explanation to a simple question. We can argue "scientific descriptions" to what end?
------------------------------------
Did you know that the original meaning for *computer* was actually a person?

At least that was something I learned on the Discovery channel...
I think it was in the 1800's that some math and trig tables needed to be hand created for various engineering tasks. They hired a "computer," actually usually several "computers" who did nothing more than to calculate dimensions and specifics of what was needed to be known as some building or project had to be built. The computers (these specialized people) generally were hired in multiples, for redundancy checking, checking, and re-checking.

Now, simple $10 calculators perform those exact same tasks, not only thousands or millions of times faster, but with much higher accuracy. And yet, most people would not think of a calculator being a computer. It is, and so is my original example of a room thermostat.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

My point being that your view is quite correct.

They are generalisations at best, as to a device being a PDA or a HHPC is mainly marketing hype.

As a point of interest, I own 5 (different) such devices. Some were sold as HH PC's, some as PDA's. One recent one purchased as a "PDA" has much more functionality than one purchased as a "HHPC". So it's a really a marketing exercise by the makers/sellers.


----------



## Kristi (Aug 10, 1999)

I get the idea now. I thought of a pda as being a glorified name, address, phone book for the most part. 

So, it's possible for a pda to have more capabilities than a hand held pc depending on the features it has.

One more question - where can I go online to research the different features of each?

Ok, one more question - where can I go online to learn about the options available for mobile devices capable of such as: email, phone, internet and wireless?

Thanks for the replies,
Kristi


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

One word... Google
OK, a few more words, any good search engine.

Just enter in some key words to search for, such as
*PDA review wireless email features cell*

When you enter those sort of words it will find articles containing all of those words, with a real key word being "REVIEW" since that is what you are looking for. It doesn't matter what order you enter those words in, or the case. 
If you are looking for a specific phrase, such as *"wireless pda device"* then just encompass the phrase with quotes, like I had done here.

Many people think to just enter in a single word and search for that. Doing that you will probably get millions of hits. By entering in a collection of expected words you will substantially narrow down your hit rate.

One more point, every search engine has the ability to exclude words too. 
In Google that is done by putting a minus (-) immediately in front of the word to exclude.

So, if you were looking for articles on hot dogs you might search for *frankfurter* but that would get many pages about Frankfurter, Germany. To stop that you might search for *frankfurter -germany*
Additionally you might also add *"hot dog"* such as
*frankfurter -germany "hot dog"*

Now, try your hand at searching for those pda reviews.


----------



## pike942 (Mar 1, 2005)

Kristi said:


> Are they the same thing, just with different os?
> 
> hmmm, since I haven't received any replies, I'll clarify my question.
> 
> ...


Hey Kristi,

The PDA's generally refer to devices running on the "Palm" operating system. There is FAR more "Freeware" & "Shareware" available on the internet for these devices to my knowledge. And a lot of the Free stuff is every bit as good as the stuff you have to pay for in my experience.

I am a huge fan of the PalmOS and especially pre-OS5 since the OS5 is no longer very hack-compatible. Hacks make the device do things that it wasn't necessarily designed to do but you have to be very careful not to allow any of the hacks to interfere with each other or the built-in system commands. ((DO FREQUENT BACK-UPS!! ...a good idea in any case, but even more essential if your going to be using hacks))

If your not willing/able to devote time/effort to learn the OS you may be better off going with a Pocket PC. I'm not personally familiar with these, so I can't recommend one. Read some product reviews.

The Pocket PC's are (IMHO) probably more "User Friendly" in the sense that you don't really have to know how they work to use them. But, for that matter, as long as you don't intend to use hacks, the OS5 "Palm" has many happy users.

*PDA's* (PalmOS) are *definitely full-powered* computers (every bit as full powered as a Pocket PC).

Once you get whatever it is that you decide on, I would advise *joining a Group* (Yahoo or Google etc.). You'll find others with the same device (or software specific groups for that matter) that can offer a goldmine of support down the road.

Best of luck,
J. Greg Pike

P.S. No matter what device you choose, you've got to check out a site called exideas.com where you'll find a great way to enter text. Compared to "graffiti" it's like lightning!

"MessagEase" is an alternative text-entry system that really rocks! With just a couple months keyboard familiarization (ANIHORTES as opposed to QWERTY) I got my text entry speed up to well over 40wpm and now I'm up to around 59wpm. The version I use is MessageEase*KB* and it is freeware (contributions accepted of course...) There's a Yahoo group for it too and the support is superb! It works on different platforms (not just the PalmOS)


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

A PDA is a Personal Digital Assistant. Both Palm OS and PocketPC OS devices are considered PDAs.


----------



## pike942 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey I learned something again! I stand corrected  Man, I love this site!

...and this one too

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personal_digital_assistant


----------

